# The new Project Dog... WARNING GRAPHIC



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, here's the 7-8 month old dog that we're trying to save at my grandmas. My grandmother tried to buy this dog from her neighbors, they don't have the money to take care of it, and they refuse to give her away because it's their sons dog. Well... we stole her on sunday when I gave her a bath and put nustock on her. She hasn't walked in over 4 days and she stopped eating last night due to the horrible infection caused by the mange. I was giving her gatorade by syringe. She wouldn't even eat the satin balls that I made for her...which is very odd because even grandmas cat ate it out of my hand they are so tastey and smelly goody. Last night she had absolutely no energy to get up... had enough energy to clamp down her jaws shut so I couldn't give her a cephlexin ... I had to use a wrench as a make shift break stick to open her mouth to shove the pill down. I didn't think she'd even make it through the night. Well... she surpised me and she made it alright... I figured if she fought through the evening she deserved to go to the vet as soon as it opened today. I went to my grandmas this morning and picked her up. While at the vets office the vet encouraged me to file an animal cruelty case against her neighbor because Rosey is the worst case of demodectic mange she has seen in a long time. Rosey will be hospitalized tonight to help her fight her infection and to get her eating again. This little girl didn't photograph well to show you guys the severity of the emaciation, but to give ya'll and idea she was 37 pounds today. Keep this little girl in ya'lls prayers and thoughts please.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

omg this poor dog! im so glad you took her i hope she recovers jeez!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww that is really sad. Thank you Neela for trying to save her. I will be watching for updates!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG her urine looks bad. Was it really that yellow? Rosey will be in my thoughts and I will be checking in for updates.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes sharon it really is that yellow. This poor girl is in bad shape.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do they have her on a drip? She needs fluids bad.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG her poor feet are so bad! I'm so glad you were able to get her. Did the neighbors ask about her or anything, or were they just glad she was gone?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They are gonna put her on IVs, give antibiotics in a shot, keep her over night, bathe her and give her a dip, and take home antibiotics as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> OMG her poor feet are so bad! I'm so glad you were able to get her. Did the neighbors ask about her or anything, or were they just glad she was gone?


I don't even know if they're home... they left town for the long holiday weekend. They haven't came around asking for the dog.


----------



## NYnative (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't see the pix because I am at work and they are blocked but personally I'd burn those


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

here's another picture of under her neck that i forgot to upload


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

Oh my God. That is awful, that is criminal.
I am so glad you took her. This poor dog. I dont even have words right now.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

OMG! Poor baby, I can't believe that people can be so cruel! I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this is how bad demodectic mange can get... I thought it was sarcoptic at first because of how bloody she is.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! how can ppl do this to a living being! this is horrible, those ppl need to be tied down butt naked with honey rubbed on them, and let nature take it's corse, see how they like having their skin ate away at...poor baby, i'm glad she is at lest in vets care now..she has a chance..she's a fighter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NEELA said:


> this is how bad demodectic mange can get...


OMG! That poor thing. Glad you stepped up and took her. That poor dog.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> we stole her on sunday when I gave her a bath and put nustock on her.


I'm all for saving the dog, do NOT get me wrong, but don't you feel that there could've been some other way ? Educating the people, offering assistance with care/medication ? Especially the fact that you just 'found' her, that's not really cool....If anything authorities should've been called so the bastards that kept their dog in that condition could've been prosecuted. *JMO*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That poor, poor baby. Do those people have any other pets? This is awful. God bless you and your grandma. That poor dog would be dead right now if it weren't for you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Is the area bloody because of scratching or because of the mange? When Thrall had Demodex, it was a small spot, and never scabbed or anything, just lost hair. He is now (2+years later) bald on both sides, and the vet did a scraping and said it's not mange, and was just seasonal flank alopecia. This had started a couple months ago. I am wondering if they are wrong, as it continues to worsen. He cannot reach most areas to scratch, so his skin is completely smoothe, and healthy. However, he now has a small patch that has a scab, and it seems to itch him, as when I scratch his belly and get that area, he loves it. I obviously can't take him back to that vet after what they did to Lady, so I am looking for a new one. I was wondering if the scabbing was from the mange or the scratching, because if the mange causes it, he probably doesn't have mange, but if it's from scratching, he might.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DaddyDiezel said:


> I'm all for saving the dog, do NOT get me wrong, but don't you feel that there could've been some other way ? Educating the people, offering assistance with care/medication ? Especially the fact that you just 'found' her, that's not really cool....


I am not sure if you looked at those pictures but why would you want to wait and let that dog stay any longer and go thru that pain any longer. I have seen Mange like this and worse in person and it is nothing a dog should have to suffer thru for even a min longer if help is available.

They have tried to talk to the people and where do you get that the just "found" her? This has been an ongoing thing.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

DaddyDiezel said:


> I'm all for saving the dog, do NOT get me wrong, but don't you feel that there could've been some other way ? Educating the people, offering assistance with care/medication ? Especially the fact that you just 'found' her, that's not really cool....If anything authorities should've been called so the bastards that kept their dog in that condition could've been prosecuted. *JMO*


I believe this has been an ongoing thing, they offered to buy the dog, they offered to take it to the vet and pay for its treatment. The people said no. They left it alone and unattended for a long weekend, and if she hadn't saved it, it would have died. It's very hot out, and it needed food, water, shelter, and meds. While in an ideal world they should have called the authorities, what would have happened? I had suggested the same thing, but seeing the dog's condition, it would have most likely been put down. Plus then her grandma would have had to live next to these people and worry about retaliation. Now they will just think their starving dog escaped while they were on vacation.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ That's pretty much what I was gonna say. LOL!! ^^


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good for you!! Hey I have "stolen" altho we should say saved a few dogs back in my day (this should be a new thread i will start it later on good topic)
I hope she makes it through everything. I had only 1 case of mange where after 6 months of treatment the immune system would not come back and we had to put the puppy down. So good luck to you and you did a great thing by taking that dog!

On a side note (I am sure you already thought of this) but be careful to scrub up and bleach your shoes before you go home. I have brought home stuff to a new littler of puppies doing rescue. Just be mindful and try not to bring that dog to your house for at least 10 days to make sure she doesn't break with Parvo. Being at the vets with a weakened immune system could mean trouble for a rescue dog like that. I only talk from experience just try and take precautions you never know what that dog could transfer and you don't want to risk your puppies getting sick. I brought home a respiratory virus to my last litter of puppies because we brought a rescue in so I speak from experience.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Uhmmmm Steal the dog and dog lives.......leave dog and dog dies....... I say steal the dog. it seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG that is so horrible. That poor little girl.

Bless you and grandma for saving her.....


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

good save. I would give the confused look if they ask. I do not know where your dog is have not seen it. Why did youo guys finally kill it and was making sure nobody was lookin.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope it's enough of an effort, but every time ive came in contact with the dog I have my old man put my dogs away until i can shower. I use Dial antibacterial soap and put on new clothes. That is my biggest scare about the dog is that i'll bring something home.

I respect where you're coming from Deisel, but as a true animal lover at heart, I had to step in. We offered to pay the medical care and/or buy the dog... i even offered to treat the dog at home for just the cost of the supplies at the vets cost... They refused that as well, now the mange's infection is to the point where it's eating at her internally and she is refusing food. She was limp as a board last night barely breathing, and such a sad sight...especially since I knew the previous owners were out of town BBQin and having just a good ol time.The previous owners are just some _really_ dumb country bumpkins who don't give a crap about the animals well being... if they truely cared they would have atleast put the dog out of its missery long before this stage in the game for her. Diesel, the dog is oozing puss and blood out of pores as big as eraser heads... and she's oozing from places that look like there aren't any pores.

FloorCandy, I personally just got to know Miss Rosey on sunday and my grandma has been giving her benadryl, thinking it was an allergic reaction or something. When I saw the dog I knew immediately what was up. I haven't seen her scratch, but she really could be doped up with the Benadryl to be honest. The blood is just coming from everywhere even without her scratching. I know this doesn't help lol I'm sorry. I would check into a regular ol cheapy vet just for a skin scrape for a second oppinion... it couldn't hurt  I know EBs generally need a more experienced vet.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks! I just figured I'd ask. I'm going to take him to my neighbor's vet for a new scrape this week. Until the scab, I just accepted the old diagnosis, because the alopecia is also common in EBs, but I have done everything to bring his hair back, changed his food, fish oil, multi vitamins, Calm Coat, everything. He is completely healthy otherwise, but I just worry.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah this dog had a round of nu stock a few days ago so some of the hair came back


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Neela, Carry a spay bottle with bleach and water and bleach your shoes before you get back into your car, also you can wash up at the Vet before you go home. The vets is a great place to pick up Parvo and other nasty things. Spraying bleach water on your shoes (just the bottoms) before getting in your vehicle is the best when you go anywhere outside your home with a new litter on the ground.

Good luck with the rescue keep us posted!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

> am not sure if you looked at those pictures but why would you want to wait and let that dog stay any longer and go thru that pain any longer. I have seen Mange like this and worse in person and it is nothing a dog should have to suffer thru for even a min longer if help is available.
> 
> They have tried to talk to the people and where do you get that the just "found" her? This has been an ongoing thing.


When I typed the word *found* I used the *''* because I knew they had intentionally taken the dog due to malpractice on the owners' part. Besides, I'm looking at it from a legal standpoint, though I do empathize with your dedication to the well-being of the breed in general. I knew everyone here were activists but to the extent of stealing somebody's dog is just out of my league I suppose.

So again, this is all *J*ust *M*y *O*pinion. I hope the dog pulls through NEELA.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am not sure what the actual laws are, but I think intervening in a criminal case of neglect wouldn't really be pursued. First of all, the owners were being completely negilgent, second, why would they draw attention to the fact that they are actively denying this poor sick animal medical care it desperately needs? That's considered cruelty. An animal control officer would take one look at the dog and seize it anyway. Just consider it a citizens dog seizure. 

I would have done the same thing!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Since they went away on an extended vacation and left the dog there to die, it was abandoned.


----------



## K9Oahna (May 18, 2009)

For what it is worth I think stole is the wrong word all together.
This dog was rescued plain and simple. Granted Neela does not have a badge behind her but she has morals and the dogs best interest at heart. 

There is no debate here as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey ya'll I picked rosey up from the vets a couple of hours ago. She gently padded down the vets hallway wagging her tail fiercely. When she saw me she wouldn't stop licking my legs while i was checking out. This little girl is gonna make it. She's already a completely different dog in spirit. They ended up giving her fluids under the skin instead of interveniously. She ate a little there after one of the vet girls played with her food a bit, and she drank from a puddle of water... thats such a huge step from the other night. I'm going to pick up the stuff to do her dips from my girl Jenny who works up there at the vet tomorrow. :woof::woof:

Ohhh and the funny thing is... Rosey did get ugly looks from people in the waiting room, but she for darn sure didn't clear a room like my Bulldogs! lol I explained to the people in there that I saved her from a bad situation, and they seemed to understand a little, but i saw the peoples faces change when I was talking to the staff like I'm family so they really believed me in the end lmao.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Hey ya'll I picked rosey up from the vets a couple of hours ago. She gently padded down the vets hallway wagging her tail fiercely. When she saw me she wouldn't stop licking my legs while i was checking out. This little girl is gonna make it. She's already a completely different dog in spirit. They ended up giving her fluids under the skin instead of interveniously. She ate a little there after one of the vet girls played with her food a bit, and she drank from a puddle of water... thats such a huge step from the other night. I'm going to pick up the stuff to do her dips from my girl Jenny who works up there at the vet tomorrow. :woof::woof:
> 
> *Ohhh and the funny thing is... Rosey did get ugly looks from people in the waiting room, but she for darn sure didn't clear a room like my Bulldogs! lol I explained to the people in there that I saved her from a bad situation, and they seemed to understand a little, but i saw the peoples faces change when I was talking to the staff like I'm family so they really believed me in the end lmao.*


I saw a similar situation at my vet once, I was like think about it people, people who let their dog look like that DO NOT take them to the vet!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank God she's doing better. I hope the progress continues. Be sure to keep us updated.


What do you plan on doing with Rosey when she makes a full recovery? Is your grandma going to keep her?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY keep us posted


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

In some states, you can be covered by good samaritan laws for acquiring a dog abandoned on a chain or backyard while the owners go out of town, just fyi.

Neela, I haven't posted on here because I couldn't get past the pics! I am so so so very glad that you and your grandma are such compassionate people and are taking care of her! Situations like these are when the whole attitude of "mind your business" really goes down the toilet! You are an angel!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Thank God she's doing better. I hope the progress continues. Be sure to keep us updated.
> 
> What do you plan on doing with Rosey when she makes a full recovery? Is your grandma going to keep her?


Thanks for the support ya'll! My grandma is going to try to keep her. If she can't we'll find her a new home.

Oh yeah, last night grandma broke up a satin ball and she slowly ate it after it was broken up for her... About an hour later I told her to try to feed her another one... she went out to see Rosey and Rosey scarfed down the whole patty.


----------



## Mali_Blu (Apr 23, 2009)

thats is so sad. glad to see you are taking care of her.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Thanks for the support ya'll! My grandma is going to try to keep her. If she can't we'll find her a new home.
> 
> Oh yeah, last night grandma broke up a satin ball and she slowly ate it after it was broken up for her... About an hour later I told her to try to feed her another one... she went out to see Rosey and Rosey scarfed down the whole patty.


Does your grandma think that the neighbors will cause trouble if they see her?

Our first dog Shiloh was a puppy someone stole/rescued, and brought to the vet, someone had thrown her from a balcony into the yard, and she broke her hip, the neighbor took her, and brought her to the vet, but couldn't keep her. So the vet fixed her up, and gave her to us. The vet said he contacted the owner, and told them the cost of the bill and said they had 5 days to claim her and pay the HUGE bill or he was adopting her out, so they never showed. Perhaps your vet can devise an inflated bill and help you guys out if the owner wants her back.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The vet is writing us a written statement today on the dogs condition when I brought it in. The bill for tuesday/wednesday is really 266 bucks and I'm going tomorrow to pick up the dips which will be more... Come to think of it I think I'll call them and have her include what her follow up care will consist of as well as a quote for it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> The vet is writing us a written statement today on the dogs condition when I brought it in. The bill for tuesday/wednesday is really 266 bucks and I'm going tomorrow to pick up the dips which will be more... Come to think of it I think I'll call them and have her include what her follow up care will consist of as well as a quote for it.


Is it messed up that having an EB makes me see that bill and say "ah that's nothing"? Before we had Thrall I'd ask you if you gave the dog cancer treatment for that much money lol. I just spent $290 today at the vet for him getting shots, and bloodwork, the Lyme test alone was $81, and it was probably just spent to get to the conclusion that he's an EB and he is starting to get a bit of arthritis lol.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

This reminds me of the street dogs in the philippine's slum areas. Very sad


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't have an EB, but I can relate to your pain lol. With Neelas allergies she has cost me a small fortune... probably about 4500 on an almost 5 year old dog.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> I don't have an EB, but I can relate to your pain lol. With Neelas allergies she has cost me a small fortune... probably about 4500 on an almost 5 year old dog.


I had picked out another EB pup but we decided to go with a pit instead, you know, keep it in the bully family, but get a few less health probs, and what happens, the vet injures her lol. I know he's paid for everything now, but I just know it's gonna give her some trouble down the line, hopefully I will be a gazillionaire by then and it wont matter lol. (I can dream right?)


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

The ends justifies the means...bravo everyone, bravo


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Is it messed up that having an EB makes me see that bill and say "ah that's nothing"? Before we had Thrall I'd ask you if you gave the dog cancer treatment for that much money lol. I just spent $290 today at the vet for him getting shots, and bloodwork, the Lyme test alone was $81, and it was probably just spent to get to the conclusion that he's an EB and he is starting to get a bit of arthritis lol.


Girl! It is not just EB's! I have two brothers who were rescued from a byb who was starving their mom while she was preggers with them! She gained like 15 lbs in a few days once she got into rescue and was getting food...anyways, one brother is in great health, the other, Justice has horrible allergies (resulting in a few emergency visits in the first few moths we had him), his face is a bit asymetrical from being denied nutrients in the womb, he has had a cherry eye ($300 for the tuck surgery) and he had surgery in his mouth yesterday to the tune of $1600 to remove a deformed tooth, close a cleft in his palatte and smooth his canines where the enamel isn't right because of some developmental function of the dentation and he has had 2 ear infections from the ear on the side where his face is raised because it doesn't always drain right!! And he is just over a year!! Literally 13 months!!! Then I have a Catahoula who has hip dysplaysia and will need total hip replacement at $5k a hip in about 6 more months! That's why I have cheap college dorm furniture!!! LOL  But I couldn't love them more!

I saw a total under $300 and for a minute thought it was cheap UNTIL I remembered the lengths Neela and her Grandma had to go to to spend THEIR money on someone else's neglected and IMO abused dog!! Then, the $300 made me mad!! Neela should get to hit them with a bat until they need $600 worth of stitches.....twice the money the dog needed!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> Girl! It is not just EB's! I have two brothers who were rescued from a byb who was starving their mom while she was preggers with them! She gained like 15 lbs in a few days once she got into rescue and was getting food...anyways, one brother is in great health, the other, Justice has horrible allergies (resulting in a few emergency visits in the first few moths we had him), his face is a bit asymetrical from being denied nutrients in the womb, he has had a cherry eye ($300 for the tuck surgery) and he had surgery in his mouth yesterday to the tune of $1600 to remove a deformed tooth, close a cleft in his palatte and smooth his canines where the enamel isn't right because of some developmental function of the dentation and he has had 2 ear infections from the ear on the side where his face is raised because it doesn't always drain right!! And he is just over a year!! Literally 13 months!!! Then I have a Catahoula who has hip dysplaysia and will need total hip replacement at $5k a hip in about 6 more months! That's why I have cheap college dorm furniture!!! LOL  But I couldn't love them more!
> 
> I saw a total under $300 and for a minute thought it was cheap UNTIL I remembered the lengths Neela and her Grandma had to go to to spend THEIR money on someone else's neglected and IMO abused dog!! Then, the $300 made me mad!! Neela should get to hit them with a bat until they need $600 worth of stitches.....twice the money the dog needed!


It's always something right? I have a couch with no legs, if you want to know why, look up my post about my new couch lol. Thrall is currently sitting in Target's best dorm furniture (folding round corduroy chairs), and everything else was on clearance at Ikea lol. Whenever I get a little money set aside, I always think hooray, we can get a real living room set, then I think, what if the dogs need something, and sure enough, they always do lol.


----------



## Brats Momma (May 27, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing better and eating. I hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Update on Rosie...she is a bouncing loving happy dog again that I personally witnessed last night... I guess since she's feeling better, the neighbors are in a fight with my grandmother to regain custody. I'll keep you posted on our continued fight for this dog.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I was just wondering about her today!! 

If need be, I am sure a way can be found for Rosie to travel!! LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great to hear she is doing good! Yeah I would make the dog disappear!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Idk how any court would give the dog back to the owners if it came to any legalities. You have pictures and veterinary proof of abuse and neglect. 

Idk the laws where your from, but...I honestly can't see the court giving her back to them. And if it comes down to them saying you stole her, can you just say she ran away...to your Grandmas...where there was food?! Idk. That's JMO.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think it could go either way. The court could rule that the dog was clearly neglected and deny the former owners custody, or they could deem the dog as "property" and give it back to the bastards. Depends on the state/county I suppose...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Property. Pfft. How can some people be so cold? I don't even say I'm Maile's owner...I'm just her Momma.  hahah. But I can see what you mean Carriana. What a sad, cold world we live in sometimes.


Shana, Rosie, you and your Grandma will be in my prayers, and I hope everything turns out in Rosies favor.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, as Neela told you the owners are trying to get Rosie back right now. The ladys boyfriend called and kept telling my grandma " You just cant spend money on someone else's dog." I wanted to scream that we wouldnt have to if you took care of the dog. 
Well, Rosie is really bounce no worrys. She plays with my grandma's dog from 10 to around 30 minutes at a time. Then she is all over pulling the blankets off my bed and getting the blanket out of one of the cages. Then she is almost always playing with a toy in between.

I did a no no with her ><
While my grandparents were away I let her on the coach... Now she wont get off of it >>.....grandpa is mad big time. On top of that she was suppose to be a out door dog...well now she sleeps with me in the bed at night. Sometimes lays on the blankets on the floor...not alot lately though.
So, there might be hell from my grandpa later about letting the dog on the coach and on the bed >>... can you say oopsy


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I forgot when I took this one...It must be a little while ago








Was taken June 9, 2009








Late at night some where between June 9th and 10th


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

We lost the fight. The neighbors win, they are able to get us to go to jail. My grandma is giving up. Rosie is going back soon. I am not threw though, once she is off their land and on our I am calling animal control


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

we haven't lost anything yet shelbs. I'm getting my documentation together today.


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am nearly in tears, how and why.
Please please keep her and look after her, she is in my thoughts


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They abandoned that dog. This is BS. Why do they even want her back? They didn't take care of her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

until last night when my grandma stopped and told them that they have her they never looked for her.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I truely hope we dont loose this. There is one way though that I thought of that might work Neela
If we cant seem to win your way. Maybe what we can do is turn Rosie loose in our yard and call animal control. And see if we can adopt her when they come to bring pick her up. That way it would be theirs and they give her to us


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

where ther's a will there's a way. We'll figure it out shelbs. don't freak out.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

How in the world did the prev owners find out you had her? :-(


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

m goofy grandma started feeling guilty and told them that she's been taking care of her...they didn't even know she was gone! They haven't seen her for 4 days before i took her to the vet which was may 27th


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Make the dog disappear, really I have had to do that before. all you have to say is the dog jumped the fence, they cannot take you to court if you do not have the dog. Don;t tell gram either. It's a little deceptive but better than going back to those people. The court will treat the dog like property and give it back to the owner so don't look for help there. If the dog "jumps the fence and runs away" you no longer have the dog, there for going to civil court will just cost them money and they will likely not do that. Animal control can not take a dog from you that "ran away" right?


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

have mercy....that poor dog! props to you for the rescue!


----------



## mrfreak7q (May 31, 2009)

U have a good heart God Bless U!


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

SAD is all I can say. Best of luck in her care.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

This is a very touching story.U did a good thing..I hope it all works out in your favor...Please keep us posted..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Make the dog disappear, really I have had to do that before. all you have to say is the dog jumped the fence, they cannot take you to court if you do not have the dog. Don;t tell gram either. It's a little deceptive but better than going back to those people. The court will treat the dog like property and give it back to the owner so don't look for help there. If the dog "jumps the fence and runs away" you no longer have the dog, there for going to civil court will just cost them money and they will likely not do that. Animal control can not take a dog from you that "ran away" right?


I second this. I cannot believe Gram said anything at all to those morons and exposed the situation!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

This is horrible....I wish I had my own home because I would come get Rosie and make her "disappear" and give her a new home. Good luck y'all....keep you on my mind!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well there has been no word from the old owners. Though, my younger cousin went next door last night to see if the youngest son could come over and play. The mother said no that she was leaving to go somewhere soon. She wouldnt tell where from what I understood. So I staid up almost all night and watched. No cars went up to the drive-way and no cars came out. Her car was there all night along. So I think she is taking it out on the younger ones friendship. 
My grandma had told me yesturday when she was coming past their house. That the lady wouldnt even look at her. I had text the oldest son and spoke with him a bit about different things. The mother had told them that what my grandma said was that if they ever wish to have their dog back, that they would have to pay us $900. I had told him that it wasnt true and that what we fear is that his mother wouldnt have the money to get the dog what she needed. 
They did have a older dog, that to seemed in bad shape. It was always going around looking for food that was soft enough to eat. Some of that dogs teeth had fallen out and I guess was having a hard time eating cheap dry dog food. Well, its pelt is REALY thick and when I bent over to pet it, then did I notice how matted it truely was. I kept petting it and found that the dog was just skin, bones, and fur. I also found out that the dog was almost all the way blind. I am not sure from what though, its eyes were not a creamy color. If you were to look into its eyes, it looked like there was no problem. Though, if you are quite enough and come up in front of her she most likely wouldnt see you, maybe she could get a shadow if the light was right. 
Well, I was told to get pictures of the other dog so that we maybe able to build up a case with that dog and throw Rosie's case in along with it. Well, I soon found that their other dog has died. I had taken notice that there was no longer any signs that there was a dog over there. So I had asked the oldest son and he said she had died. He doesnt know how though. 
Rosie is doing fine though right now. She is asleep on the bed behind me right now. She and my grandmas dog have been going at it non stop all morning ((4:37 pm now)). I am going crazy with this dogs energy  It is so hyper at night. When I am ready to get into bed thats when she thinks I wish to play. She bounces on the bed and sniff and passes everywhere. She also barks at me to get up. I dont know how many times I got up to go let her out side. Then when I think she is about to go to bed...she finds a dang toy. It squeeked! I wanted to kill it! So it was almost 5:00 am before I was in bed. Then I get woke up by the dang star-wars song, coming from the other room at 7:00. Then the fun play started ALL over again. I am going home soon for a few days and getting some good sleep. This has been two nights in a row. I bet its about to be three to night


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Some pictures I took while Neela, Doug and My grandma were giving Rosie a bath. These were taken BEFORE Neela took her to the vets. Sorry for the lateness of them. My grandma asked me to place them up and see what everyone says


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

THANKS SHELBY! That's a reaaally great picture of me! lmao


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

omg. that poor baby! that hurts my heart to think that people are okay with allowing their pet to suffer like that. so sad. great job shana and shelby. you two are angels...so is your grandma.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys rescued her!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

There is no excuse WHATSOEVER for letting a dog get into that bloody condition! I'm so glad you guys stepped in and are making a difference in that poor dog's life - hope you can stay ahead of those morons next door and keep her safe!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

any updates?!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am going out this weekend to get more pictures of Rosie for all you. So far from what I understand there has been no world from them about Rosie. Though, I have been texting with the oldest son and so far they are in GA at the moment. Its almost been at a week or so.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

just got word that the two sons and the mother will be home in two more days


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

let me know what happens!!!


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

poor baby good job on stealing her i would have donet he same thing to!! props to you rep points your way!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

hopefully they just leave the whole thing alone!


----------



## Lost.Soul89 (May 29, 2009)

who ever did that to that poor dog is the cruelest person alive. Who cares if the dog was her sons? if he has her the way she is, he doesnt need to keep her. Id personally kick the crap out of the kid who had her. But good looking, for rescuing her...about her not eating, try this.....lock her in a room (ventilated of course lol) for a few days with one bowl of food...she defenetly eat it....if she doesnt eat it...every 4 or 5 hours...put new food in the bowl....shell end up eating it....she shes not good at moving very much, since she looks pretty weak...put the food close to her.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

nah this crap is still going on... grandma believes they are trying to set her up with a law suite... found out yesterday that the owners are going to breed rosey. If people would have kept their freaking mouths shut and to themselves after this rescue we would have a leg to stand on. I'm pissed about all of my efforts in helping this dog. She only has 2 more weeks of treatment. She's going back to her owners tomorrow.

Edit: I do have a plan B for this dog, but its going to end up with thousands more of vet expenses if we even can get her back.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

WTF??? Why do they want to breed her? What kind of dog is Rosie?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know... i basically give up.. i made every freakin option available to my grandmother and this dog... my grandma had to do it her way... the nice way... and my sister wanted in on it too


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

All I can say is...Wow.
Kudos to you for helping out that poor pup and allowing her to experience comfort and love.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am sorry I messed things up. I made a freaking mistake by missing reading your message on YIM. I was getting a major talk by both grandma and grandpa. I messed up big time don't worry I will find away to fix what I messed up. Even if it mean I have to be thrown in jail.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

why no neglect charges on the owner? you have alot of evidence


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!! That's ALL I have to say!

I'd have made that dog disappear FROM DAY ONE!!!! Grandma needs to get a clue.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

wow...
whats going on with poor rosie girl?! i wish you lived closer...id go steal her!!!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Neela for saving her! Poor girl!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shelby don't freak out... like I said I have a plan B, I'm sorry to have come off as a butthead, I'm just stressed out over this subject.... Dave I'll PM you to see what you think of my plan B.


----------



## Guitarist302008 (May 20, 2009)

very horrible to see, yet a very real thing that happens all the time to these, and all sorts of animals that don't deserve. I wish the neighbors all the ass kickings possible in the future.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Have a friend (of a friend) pay a stranger to go steal it!!! This has been so bungled that I'm afraid you guys won't 'win' ! How old is Shelby?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shelbs just turned 16.... It has gone far too deep to just have the dog disappear... the owners were home for 30 minutes yesterday and by the time i got there they were gone... Rosey won't suffer like she has in the past... I will make sure of that. I can't promise that she won't produce any more mangy dogs if they breed her, but my goal is to gain custody the legal way before that happens.


----------



## Bulldoggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry things didn't work out in your favor Neela, the sad part about that situation is, unless they are legally prohibited from owning a dog, if you do manage to get this one out eventually, they will just get another and start the cycle over again. I agree the best avenue is a legal one as that is the only way to stop the cycle is to have the evidence documented. It may not work out the best for Rosie, but it is the best way to try and save future animals from that sort of abuse.
Good luck...

Oh and btw, it is illegal to deny your pet required medical attention, and since you have had Rosie to the vet and diagnosed and treatment started, animal control whether county or city, should have some leg to stand on in charging them and removing Rosie if they do not continue her treatment.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Rosey escaped and came back to my grandmas yesterday. She's already lost a few pounds since going back to her owners. Grandma broke down and took my file on Rosey to AC&C. Rosey is now in the care of AC&C. They posted a note on the owners door about where their dog is. Hopefully the owners don't come up with the cash to get the dog back...and hopefully AC&C don't deside to put Rosey down.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

^^ Can't you get them to call you if the owners don't go get Rosie? This way, your Grandma can legally adopt her and there's nothing the neighbor's can do about it.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

We have to wait until next Wednesday at before making sure the owner dont go and get her, then we can adopt her. My grandma doesnt know if she wishs to keep the dog or give it to another home. I do believe I have a home if that is the case. My grandma is scared that if she keeps the dog that the boyfriend will do something stupid to hurt us. Though, if the man just so much as yell at us over the fence we can call the police. I do wish we could keep her. 
I spoke to the man who came to pick Rosie up, and told him we would love to adopt her if she doesnt go back to them. He told my grandma and I that he would place a note on the computer and on her cage to wait and not put her down right away. We have to be there at wednesday at 10:00 AM. They other people have until next Tuesday before 4:00PM
I found out they were home today and got the notice


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ooooh no it's about to go DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN... I'm waiting for the call from the owner. He is ANGRY... so am I... a word of advice.... Don't EVER make a red head mad.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck!!! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NEELA said:


> Ooooh no it's about to go DOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN... I'm waiting for the call from the owner. He is ANGRY... so am I... a word of advice.... Don't EVER make a red head mad.


WTH does he have to be mad about? Show him your big stick. LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm on the edge of my seat, hoping for the best, keep us posted with Rosie's story.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well it's nine o clock and I haven't heard anything. I really hope he ends up calling even if its a couple days down the road. I want to give him a good piece of my mind!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

im so glad that Rosie is away from them for the time being...Im just crossing my fingers and toes and saying tons of prayers that she can either be adopted by you guys or another family that will love her. this all makes animal neglect so real...poor rosie.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

My grandfather call the boyfriend back to tell him off, and to say to never call my grandma again. That if he did we would turn him into the police for harassement. 
Well, he called the number the boyfriend had been calling...well it turns out it was his mommys phone he had been calling us from. She had told my grandpa that she had no idea he was calling us, and that she agree that the dog should be ours in the first round. That the girlfriend and her son had no rights to be having a dog. I have found out alot of things about what goes on with the house, and the family....but I dont think I am aloud to say it on here. She said his GF need a big T spamped on the fourhead for trouble. That if the GF said to go jump off a bridge...he would do it. The mother said she would have a word with him and that not to turn him into the police yet....I do believe he will listen to his mommy for many reasons on which I am not going to say
I am not sure if they got the dog out yet...tomorrow I will call up and see if she is still there. I will post another update saying if she is or not

EDITED


----------



## jmua19 (Oct 21, 2008)

DANG!!! It reminds me of the dog I had saved from near death experience. Thank GOD for such generous people like you. Hope everything turns around for her.


----------



## Vinnious (Jul 8, 2009)

And this was their sons dog????????? Wonder what conditions he is in.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess they got the dog back and the boyfriend is not happy with us at all. I havent seen the dog myself but I got word that it is living in a cage, the front and back are the only wires, it runs and gets close to the house and their shed. I am hoping that they are going to put a shed or something so that the dog can get away from the sun or the rain. Thats what I understand. I am going to be going out there real soon to get a look at it. I am not going to take any action until the dog starts to go down hill to far. I am afraid that the owner will come at us if we tried to do the three step reports. 
I am going to try to keep you updated on what I see of her. I am going to try and stay away from there so that I wont end up getting shot or something.


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, this breaks my heart


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I went out there last night to get a look and see what I could find out. When I got there at night I saw no signs of Rosie. In the morning I come to find out that there is no kennel like cage anywhere to be found. 
There is no word of where she is at this moment...as soon as I find out I shall let you know


----------

